

Ted Williams - is change a fact or fantasy? - dcaldwell
http://stopsayingyouarefine.com/ted-williams/

======
imkevingao
I love it. I don't listen to the criticism. For this particular story, I
choose to be blind sighted and look at the glass half full. This guy is an
icon of what the internet is all about. This magical place that everyone,
including all of us on Hacker News, dwells in. Miracle stories like this is
what keeps me motivated when I wake up in the morning while drinking the
coffee. If a homeless can become the announcer for the Cleveland Cavaliers and
get 10 million uniques within 48 hours, anything is possible. And I love
waking up every morning smelling the air of a million possibilities.

